

Ask HN:  Who's going to Strange Loop this year? - ryanmolden

Are you going to Strange Loop? If so would you be interested in some kind of mini-meetup with fellow HN denizens? We could get together, talk about the decline of HN, share cat pictures IRL, you know, that kind of thing.<p>If you are interested mail me at hnslmeetup@gmail.com and I will get a list going.
======
dylanhassinger
I imagine a few of us STL-based HN'ers would be interested in this, and would
help promote it too. Shoot me a message if this becomes official, I'll try and
help get the word out. d@dylanized.com

~~~
ryanmolden
Some people upvoted the submission, but I never got any mail :( Ohh well, I
guess I will just have to randomly interrogate people I meet to see if they
are HNers or not.

